# WTF!!



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

My Brandtii lost half of the tetth on his bottom row is that normal i have no pic!!


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

Yes, don't worry! It's normal for piranhas to shed their teeth.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Yeah, i know that but at half a row at a time i thought they lost a whole row at a time!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

its normal they shed teeth to make way for new sharper ones
dixon


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Yes , but do they do it a half row at a time!! Jeesh!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

IS IT NORMAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## klinzou (Dec 12, 2003)

He is going to die now for sure.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

its fine. he was proboly ready and lost them all at once to get it over. when you do a water change you for all the teeth that get sucked up.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

cool i get stuck really painfuuly by something in a water change bucket took a tweezers a pulled it out a elong tooth!! HaHa elong was 3"!!


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

You need to brush and floss those teeth or hes going to loose them just like humans.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

sure


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

It's possible he bashed his face into something.



> X-D-X Posted on Dec 17 2003, 01:30 AM
> cool i get stuck really painfuuly by something in a water change bucket took a tweezers a pulled it out a elong tooth!! HaHa elong was 3"!!


Picture!!









*Moved to disease parasite and injury*


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

He'll be alrite...they'll grow back

BTW...don't copy me...


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

hey X-D-X, piranhas loose their teeth in a row unlike sharks. New ones will replace those shed teeth. Thats very normal to P's. You should read more about that on frank magallanes' piranha site.


----------

